# snow geese are gone and the eyes are biting



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

my dad and my little brother looking at the hog he caught, this fish was 26 1/2 inches


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice eating fish, and the big wallye in the middle.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

cavedude said:


> Nice eating fish, and the big wallye in the middle.


 :lol:


----------

